#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Образ жизни >  > > >  >  > Образ жизни >  > > >  >  > Творчество >  > > >  >  > Юмор >  > > >  >  >  Я б

## Иванофф

Я б санскритский выучил только за то, что на нём не говаривал Ленин.

----------

